# Favorite Anime Themes



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I've found that anime goes to great length to have some special song made just for their show's opening theme. I think this gives anime a refreshing feel even if the story is just a rehash of old ideas.

What are your favorite anime themes? Feel free to post your favorite; I've posted some of the most iconic below:

*Outlaw Star* -_ Through the Night_





*Trigun* - _H.T._





*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - _Cruel Angel's Thesis_





*Cowboy Bebop* - _Tank!_





*Shuffle!* - _YOU_





*Full Metal Alchemist OP2* - _Ready Steady Go!_





*Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz* - _White Reflection_


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Air TV- Tori No Uta





 
Rozen Maiden -kinjiareta Asobi


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great Teacher Onizuka* - _Driver's High_






(Not sure how I left this out of my initial list. One of my favorites.)


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Spades said:


> *
> **Trigun* - _H.T._
> YouTube - TRIGUN-H.T


Best, I'd be a hypocrite if I said otherwise :laughing:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Since Eva was already taken


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone remember these two?

*Najica Blitz Tactics*





*
Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

My absolute favorite OP






























I have so many more favorite ops :crazy:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

@ Outcode: Oh, Clannad, awesome. That was a pretty damn good show.

Also:
*Speed Grapher* - _Girls on Film_


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

My 3 favorites in order.


----------



## marche (Jul 20, 2009)

Elfen Lied - Lilium - 




Fate Stay Night - Anata ga ita mori (Great Song, but the series sucks)- 




Astro Fighter Sunred - Niwatori Dango Nabe (It means Chicken-Rice-Cake Hotpot. Suspiciously delicious.:crazy- 




Last Exile - CLOUD AGE SYMPHONY -


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Another of my favorites:
*X/1999* - _exDream_


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

Sambomaster -Seishun Kyosokyoku


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Kind of surprised no one has posted this one yet:

Pokemon (ENG) - 






Pokemon (GER) -


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan!* -


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*G-Force/Science Ninja Team Gatchaman* - 

YouTube - "G-Force: Guardians of Space" (1986) - Opening


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

YouTube - ALBATOR-générique

I happily sang the original French lyrics when I watched it on the French network of CBC back in the day. 

My rough translation of the French lyrics (to the theme music, with apologies to the original composer):

Albator, Al-baa-tor!
Into the night you go.
Albator, Al-baa-tor,
En-e-my Red 6-0!*
Your vigilance
Keeps people free
Throughout the Galaxy

_Atlantis _is now at your command,
Nausicaa is brave at your right hand;
Fly the Jolly Roger from your mast!**

Albator, Al-baa-tor
Buccaneer of deep space
Albator, Al-baa-tor!
Death flees before your face
Your heart is good
Your heart is mild
Like that of a child...

--------------------------------------------
*Enemy Red 6-0= Enemy to port [Red, _Green _corresponds to _starboard _] at sixty [six-zero] degrees from the nose of your ship; naval equivalent of a fighter pilot's cry "Bandit at 10 o'clock!"

_**Atlantis _is Albator's pirate warship, Nausicaa is Albator's second-in-command, the Jolly Roger is self-explanatory.


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)




----------



## psychomonkie (Jun 8, 2010)

Opening Theme from BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad





Opening Theme from Darker Than Black





NANA 1st Opening





NANA 3rd Opening





Paradise Kiss





Kaikan Phrase


----------



## sweet otaku (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GlassKnuckles (Jun 17, 2010)

*yes I am totally serious*

YouTube - Samurai Pizza Cats intro

YouTube - Death Note Parody op

YouTube - Rave Master english opening - Raveolution

YouTube - Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Theme Song

YouTube - Sonic X Opening (English)

YouTube - One Piece Opening (English)


​


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

Weiß Kreuz 

YouTube - Weiß Kreuz op1

History's strongest disciple Kenichi OP1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433J9b_I4ZM&feature=related

History's strongest disciple Kenichi OP2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Diw-WAGJNrU


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*Gasaraki OP/ED* - _Message#9_
YouTube - Gasaraki OP.,EN.​
*Strawberry Panic* - _Shoujo Meiro de Tsukamaete_ by Aki Misato YouTube - Strawberry Panic! First OP​


----------



## AceHatesAll (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Vera Causa (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the Nana openings, but it looks like someone beat me to the punch.:crazy:


----------



## Promethean (Jun 21, 2010)

I've always liked the Evangelion opening. Just great stuff.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I usually skip the opening theme songs after awhile... but this one I don't *Macross Frontier*..


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

So cool. =D


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Trinity Blood ...song by Buck-Tick





MAPS - I absolutely love this OP theme





Kare Kano (TV)





Record of Lodoss War (OAV) ...vocals by Sherry





Jyuni Kokuki / The Twelve Kingdoms





Kaze no Tani no Nausicaa / Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (movie)









Ranma 1/2 (TV)


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

El Hazard





Bubblegum Crash (Crisis was better, but this is such a sick opening. <3)





Record of Loddoss War TV series.





Slayers Next





Outlaw Star Ending 1





Outlaw Star Ending 2 <3





Thanks Sweetsurrender, for the linki~ <3


----------



## rynebond (Jun 26, 2010)

i have two first is the theme song from Starblazers which sounded so patriotic and the there is "Tank" by the Seatbelts for Cowboy Bepop. The second song is matched so perfect for Cowboy Bepop.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

that and the death note openings. sure someone else has already posted them.


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

If I posted all of the videos, my post would be extremely long, so here are 8.

FLCL ED





Dennou Coil OP





Tatami Galaxy ED





Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou ED





Darker than Black 2 OP





Honey and Clover ED1





Higashi no Eden ED





Xam'd: Lost Memories ED2





*Others: *Monster OP, Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei OP, Kemonozume OP, Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou OP, Nabari no Ou OP, Natsume Yuujinchou ED, Paradise Kiss OP, Trapeze ED, Soul Eater ED3, Baccano! ED, Higashi no Eden OP, Xam'd: Lost Memories ED1 and OP1, Vampire Knight ED (Why did I watch this...), Ergo Proxy OP and ED, Mushishi OP and EDs, Denpateki na Kanojo EDs

*Already Posted:* Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann All OPs and EDs, Welcome to the NHK! OP1, Samurai Champloo OP, Darker than BLACK OP1, Cowboy Bebop OP and ED, Serial Experiments Lain OP, BECK OP, Trigun OP


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Eureka Seven- Opening 1- Days

YouTube - eureka seven op1

Eureka Seven- Opening 3- To the Center of the Sun

YouTube - Eureka seveN op 3

Eureka Seven- Opening 4- Sakura

YouTube - EUREKA SEVEN 4th OP

Ah My Goddess- Opening 1- Open Your Mind (I don't really know if that's right.)

YouTube - Ah! My Goddess Opening 1 HQ

Melody of Oblivion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWUEqPuF2gw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TzDEnCwegs

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

YouTube - The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya op 1

Chobits (I know, it tastes like diabetes)

YouTube - Chobits Opening 1 Let Me Be With You

Claymore (Just the opening)

YouTube - Claymore - Opening - Raison d'Etre By Nightmare HD

Claymore (Just the ending)

YouTube - Claymore Closing HD

Zero No Tsukaima- First Kiss

YouTube - The Familiar of Zero Creditless Opening 1 HD!

Zero No Tsukaima- I say Yes

YouTube - Zero no Tsukaima Op 2

Zero No Tsukaima- You are the One

YouTube - Zero no Tsukaima opening 3

Yes, I know that I watch much more Shojo than Shonen. This is because Shonen gets boring, stupid, and pisses me off a lot. Plus, it goes on forever.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

YouTube - Yu Yu hakusho english opening

YouTube - Yu Yu Hakusho Opening 2


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)




----------

